# Vital wordbuilder "robot choir/synth choir" presets?



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Feb 12, 2022)

Anyone know of any Vital presets that use text-to-wavetable to create a choir patch with wordbuilder? Obviously I wouldn't expect it to sound realistic, but can it recreate the general sonic qualities of a choir or of a synth "choir" but have it speak intelligible words through text to wavetable (so it sounds like the "choir" is singing the words)?


----------



## richmwhitfield (Feb 13, 2022)

Words that you create with the 'Text to Wavetable' feature are intelligible, but I think it would need a lot of work to get something useable. You could Assign a macro that can move around positions in the wavetable to pick out words - it would just take some messing to get it exactly right. Here's a little mess around so show how 'decent' it sounds.

Bonus points for actually being able to tell what it says!!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Feb 13, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> Words that you create with the 'Text to Wavetable' feature are intelligible, but I think it would need a lot of work to get something useable. You could Assign a macro that can move around positions in the wavetable to pick out words - it would just take some messing to get it exactly right. Here's a little mess around so show how 'decent' it sounds.
> 
> Bonus points for actually being able to tell what it says!!



Another approach would be one preset per word, fine-tuning formant filters (and envelopes on them... could be a lot of work though---"Bent double, like old beggars under sacks"... ). (Dulce et Decorum, eh?...)


----------

